# Exploded viewes in SU.



## garywayne (16 Nov 2006)

Can you guess what I am going to request?

Yea, you got it. Does anyone know if an exploded view can be created from a drawing, automatically?

If so, could you please enlighten me.

Thank you.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Nov 2006)

It wouldn't be exactly automatic but there is a Ruby script available from smustard.com that can create exploded view. It isn't free but it does a good joob. I have it but prefer to create the exploded view myself using a copy of the model moved off to one side. Using pages and layers I can set up views showing only the bits I want to show at any given time.


----------



## garywayne (17 Nov 2006)

Lets make sure I understand this.

What your saying is that I should copy my drawing to one side, and using pages, and layers, pull the drawing apart piece by piece to create the exploded view?

Is that right?

Now I'll have to get to grips with pages and layers. I haven't used them yet. I know that they where covered in the armoire tutorial. I still haven't had time to go through that yet.

Thank you, yet again for your time Dave.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Nov 2006)

Sounds like you've got it Gary.

Before you get too excited about making pages and exploded views, take some time to make the layers. You might find it helpful to just think about the model and write down a list of pages that make sense. For example with the armoire project you might make a list like this:

Base assembly
Base assembly dims
Case assembly
Case assembly dims
Drawer small
Drawer small dims
etc. 

In this case I made a separate layer for dimensions that coincides with the parts on the associated layer.

After you've settled on the layers, go into the Layers dialog box and click on Add. Name each new layer as you go. Once you'ce got the entire list of layers added you can move compononents to the desired layers. This is done by opening the Entity Info box and selecting the Layer from the drop down list.

Now that you've got the components on their layers, Make a copy of the entire model and move it off to one side by 10 metres or so. The distance isn't critical as long as you have room to work.

At this point you can turn off layers--clear the check marks in the Layers box--just leave the Layer you want to work on turned on. *Don't turn off Layer 0* Now you can start moving the parts away from each other. You might find that it makes sense to select and move several parts at the same time in one direction and then select fewer parts and move those. Continue reducing the number of selected parts and moving them until you have the layout as desired. Remember to leave enough space for the dimensions. After you've got the assembly exploded as desired add the dimensions. Then select them all and put them on the associated dimension layer. Turn off those layers and turn on the next layers that you want to work on.

Keep in mind the way you want to present these exploded views. Are you printing them to make drawings to use in your shop? Add as much detail as you need. You might want to rotate and move parts around and slide them together.

If I was making a cabinet using plywood or MDF, I would rotate and move the panels to work out how I might lay them out on the full sheet. This would help with making efficient use of the sheet and help me work out a cutting sequence.

Several years ago I made narrow cabinets for a coworker's kitchen. The base cabinet was maybe 7-1/2" wide. (I would have done something different but it's what he wanted) I was able to lay out the side panels and the back across the width of the oak-veneered MDF. I laid them out, left to right as left side, back, right side. I cut the MDF to the height of the cabinet, then I cut a dado for the cabinet bottom and a rabbet for the top. After that I separated the three pieces. By default, the dado and the rabbet were in the right place for all three parts which made assembly a breeze. I'm sure you get the idea.

Good luck and show us what you're working on.

Dave


----------



## garywayne (17 Nov 2006)

Cheers Dave. 

It's just a basic shelving cabinet, (if I can find something for the doors), for a few power tools with space for chisels, and planes. I really need somewhere safe for them. 

Basically I really enjoy drawing plans. I'm just a very slow learner. But when I have finished the final plan, I shall post it. It might take a while, as I do play around a bit. I am also easily distracted.


----------

